# Ardour 6 (Audio Software) does not start when starting a new session.



## First_Law_of_Unix (Nov 18, 2022)

Hello,

I just installed Ardour 6 on FreeBSD 13.1 from ports package `pkg install ardour6` and when starting a new session, it throws an error:






Here is what the error states if the above picture does not show up:


```
Could not create session in "/home/user/Untitled-2022-11-17-20-24-24"

---ERROR: JACK: Cannot create thread res = 1
ERROR: JACK: JackClient::AcquireSelfRealTime error
ERROR: JACK: Cannot use real-time scheduling (RR/5) (1: Operation not permitted)
```

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## PMc (Nov 18, 2022)

Well, mine works.

In /etc/rc.conf is this:

```
jackd_enable="YES"
jackd_user="pmc"
jackd_rtprio="YES"
jackd_args="-r -d oss -r48000 -p1024 -n2 -w16 -i4 -o8 -C /dev/dsp0 -P /dev/dsp0"
```

Ordinary user cannot engage realtime. So it seems the trick here is to use `-r`, and do the rtprio with the rc.d script instead, before lowering privs.


----------

